# Living Mannequins



## Wyjid (Apr 6, 2009)

I was at a wedding show this weekend, but there were very few brides there. Most people were there to see their uncle sister cousin friend mother brother in the fasion show. or they were there for the free samples. since there weren't many brides to talk to i took the opportunity (cause i was bored sitting there in the booth staring at the crowds eating there cheese on a toothpick and sitting infront of the runway totally disinterested in the fact that people were paying for advertising, trying to generate business...sigh) to take some shots of the live mannequins. They stood on stage for about 20 mins. kept me interested anyhow. i did ask the one girl to look down briefly, but mostly i just shot mannequin style. Fortunately i had the old camera and a flash on hand.

1







2






3






4






5






6






7


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 8, 2009)

I just jumped every single 0 comment post in this gallery so i feel no shame in bumping this one now. comments seem scarce these days, especially on a post like myalover's with 133 views and 0 comments. holy moly.


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 8, 2009)

what does bumping mean o wise one?!?

i like these 
i really need to start working with a flash one of these days :S
nice mannequin style!
first one is my fave!


----------



## gian133 (Apr 8, 2009)

well im still pretty much a beginner so i dont really have much to say from a technical standpoint, however, they do look good

what caught me was there eyes. in every picture their eyes look beautiful and stand out. maybe its the lack of colors in the rest of the picture.

i like them a lot. nice pictures

Gian


----------



## pattavina (Apr 8, 2009)

alll good quality pictures  but i think that 3 and 7 stand out from the group as being approaching a more excellent level, beyond technique there is an more artistic edge to those two.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 8, 2009)

woojiebear said:


> what does bumping mean o wise one?!?quote]
> 
> bumping is when a post gets to the bottom of a pile without ever having received feedback so you post a comment yourself to bring it back into view. i hate doing it normally, but there were 10 or more in the people gallery like that, so i figured it would be fair if i commented on everyones who had 0 comments. Why should anyone get zero feedback? myalover's body painting post just set it off. 133 views, awesome picks and a request for CC cause she's trying a new tecnique and 0 comments. what's up with that?
> 
> thanks for the comments on 3 and 7. i liked the light on 3. she was the only one with that reddish light on her.


----------



## Fox Paw (Apr 8, 2009)

Before I read pattavina's post I was going to comment that 3 and 7 grab me most, particularly 3.  Nice shots.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 8, 2009)

interesting. 3 and 7 aren't the ones that grab me. 4 is mine, with 1,3, and 6 following (no particular order). what is it about 7?


----------



## Fox Paw (Apr 8, 2009)

Gee, don't ask us to be ARTICULATE about our tastes.

Number 7 looks innocent and seems to be gazing confidently into the future.  Number 7 has depth and seems touched with sadness.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha! Quite possible! i'd not seen it that way before. interesting.


----------



## MyaLover (Apr 9, 2009)

I like them, but not sure about the PP... did u do something to the skin?  It looks a little uneven, kinda blotchy.  What technique did you use?

Great work on the eyes though   send me your technique for that


----------



## tirediron (Apr 9, 2009)

Poses and exposure are great, but the skin treatment, especially the bright, almost white facial skin in 5, 6, and 7 really don't work for me.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 9, 2009)

there's actually not very musch skin treatment at all. a couple of spots/bumps removed , brightness contrast adjustment and and extremely light smoothing effect (very light). as for the white (particularly 6) that's a preference of mine personally, i like pale on certain shots. the eyes are adjusted just with curves. for their brightness and their colour. out of curiosity mya, which are blotchy? could you post one with spots circled with what you mean? thanks eh.


----------

